# Droping a line.



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

For all you experienced whips out there I have a question.
I have been having a recurring fear, it even kept me awake last night, that I will drop a line while driving.
I have dropped one before and it was no big deal, they are buckled together of course. 
I have never, I don't think, dropped both. 
I am starting to drive Pilgrim again after a 9 month hiatus and it seems dropping a line is consuming my thoughts. Pilgrim can be a handful with all of my faculties about me, so here is my question.
Is there any reason why I can’t tie the end of the lines, say with a shoelace or light string, to the cart? I usually sit on the end of the lines, but in an emergency I don't want to count on that. I have never in my travels heard of anyone tying the lines for emergencies to the cart somehow, so is there some reason why this is inherently dangerous that I am not seeing? It might help me sleep better.


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

have read your post several times and just wondering if the concern here is not really dropping a line (since you say that has happened and it was no big deal) wondering, again just a suggestion, if that is not the real concern, but if there is an overall confidence issue with driving your guy...just a thought


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Just asking the *experienced* drivers if tying the lines to the cart with a light string is safe.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

In fact the correct way for driving is to have reins unbuckled so you never risk the likes of getting a foot caught.

It's not safe to fasten reins to the vehicle. If you need to dismount you have to take the reins with you. ALWAYS. If you have a tip up or run away you don't want the reins stuck in the carriage.

I can't think why you're obsessing about dropping reins though. Perhaps you're best advised to brush up rein handling technique.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

its a bit like saying should i tie the steering wheel in my motor in case i accidently let go ,think about it


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Taffy, it is normal to be apprehensive when one drives an animal to a cart or any other vehicle. We all to through that, myself included, who is an experienced driver. No, it isn't safe as if things do go south, you want to have those driving lines free of anything so you can handle them. 

Is there someone you can bring along with you who can watch how your hands are, what position you keep them, how you pull the lines through your fingers, etc? The reason I ask is you mentioned that you dropped one of your lines before, that to me tells me that your not correctly moving them so your hands are never off the lines. I too had that problem till I took a few classes with a phenomenal teamster and driver on the east coast who taught us to NEVER let go of those lines and showed us how to properly handle the driving lines so to never drop or loose one. 

Very good question btw....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree--you don't trust your horse. You wouldn't feel comfortable dropping your reins while _riding_ if your didn't trust your horse. Spend more time ground training for awhile. Remember, the milkman's horse knew the route and would stop and wait patiently at each customer's house. YOUR horse can get to that point of trust, too. Give him some more time. =D
Here is "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) in 2007, on a slack rein, totally trustworthy, even though at the ready to gallop, if I asked for it.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree that the op may not trust her equine yet, however, when one drives you should NEVER let go of your lines, no matter how trust worthy or calm that animal is. Driving and riding are two totally different disciplines. If your at a whoa and stand position then relaxing your lines a little to get out of the animals mouth, yes. But, when one drives, even when that animal is worked more off of voice command, you still should have taunt lines so they can feel your commands should you use both voice and your lines. 

When I drive my team and we stop, I do relax on my lines enough so they know that we will be standing there for a few minutes and can relax their head. But, as soon as I gather up that slack, they perk up and their ears go back and they are alert for my command to walk on.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree--don't drop your lines. I'm recovering from fear issues and you have to take your horse's training back a few steps if you are worried about it. =D


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your answers. Let me now answer some of your concerns. My problem is I have arthritis in my hands, not bad yet, but I do notice a difference from a few years ago.
I do not haphazardly handle my lines. I do not ever leave the cart without my lines in my hands. I never set my lines down. I am always mindful of where my lines are. I am not a novice driver.
Trust issue or not, as you all know anything can go wrong in the blink of an eye. Therefore I am as safe as possible when driving, that is why I asked the question in the first place.
I had a tip over in a hazard on a CDE several years ago, I avoided a very nasty accident having the lines with me as I hit the ground, as it happened, horse stopped, groom and I got back in the cart and finished the course. It could have been a disaster if the lines were tied, ever so slightly, to the cart. I forgot about that incident.
Thank you, again


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My Reeanctor friend has trained several horses and oxen to drive with just his voice. What about retraining that way?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

That sounds great, I need to get rid of my current horse and get a quieter one.
Which is what I am currently working on.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Carriage Driving Essentials - Bowman Runabout Show Reins
I have these reins with a finger loop. All the excess is not draging and if you were to drop them they are still on you finger. These are great reinds by the way.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Carriage Driving Essentials - Bowman Runabout Show Reins
> I have these reins with a finger loop. All the excess is not draging and if you were to drop them they are still on you finger. These are great reinds by the way.


That looks like just the ticket!! Are they good quality, worth the $$$?
I'll order them tonight if you like yours.
Thank you.


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

Taffy, the forum will not let me message you...I did receive your message and thank you. I wish you all the best with your driving endeavors...
Sincerely...Lois


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Taffy Clayton said:


> That looks like just the ticket!! Are they good quality, worth the $$$?
> I'll order them tonight if you like yours.
> Thank you.


 Yes they are very good quality, soft leather and swivel so your reins are always flat. Celine also is very knowledgeable and I bought a very nice harness from her.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow...$195?! Wouldn't be easier just to learn to hold the lines right and correct instead of paying so much for something?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> Wow...$195?! Wouldn't be easier just to learn to hold the lines right and correct instead of paying so much for something?


Any good quality reins are that price. Hunt and Freedman reins are far more expensive. If your into synthetic and cheap prices then these reins are not for you.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Any good quality reins are that price. Hunt and Freedman reins are far more expensive. If your into synthetic and cheap prices then these reins are not for you.


Not necessarily...they are very nice looking. When I show I use leather lines and when I am working or exercising I use bio-thane lines. I don't particularly care for synthetic and when one has a team of draft horses, everything we use is of good quality and we buy for quality as well. 

So, if you can afford that much for a set of fancy lines with a name brand, hey, all the more power to you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Any good quality reins are that price. Hunt and Freedman reins are far more expensive. If your into synthetic and cheap prices then these reins are not for you.


I have always dreamed of having a Hunt or Freedman harness.
Hunt made a pair of thoroughbraces for a chaise I had and they were the most beautiful leather and made with the best craftmanship I had seen.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

GreySorrel said:


> Wow...$195?! Wouldn't be easier just to learn to hold the lines right and correct instead of paying so much for something?


My new montra is to ignore people that have nothing benificial to say.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

use the same as the duke of edinburgh did when arthritis took hold... Either brass clips that act as somewhere to put your fingers or else hdt reins with loops
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

hoopla said:


> use the same as the duke of edinburgh did when arthritis took hold... Either brass clips that act as somewhere to put your fingers or else hdt reins with loops
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. By loops, do you mean loops like sulky racers and sometimes fine harnes showring people use?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> My new montra is to ignore people that have nothing benificial to say.


I am really sorry you feel that way, I was only trying to help. When your a new driver or have had something happen, it is best to meet what is bothering you or your fears and learn from them and move on. If your dropping your lines, that IS dangerous, and again, going back to basics to relearn what you may of missed or didn't understand is a lot better than trying to find a quick fix. And rereading your comments, you have some issues and fears. I can't in good conciseness tell you what to do when you need to go back to basics and relearn how to be a good and competent driver and to trust your horse. 

This is an open forum and you don't always get opinions you like or want and wish to hear. I have years of driving time under my belt and I too have had a bad accident that took me a while to get over. There is no shame in admitting your scared or worried. I do wish you all the best of luck in your driving endeavors...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Mantra, no o in the word.

Good advice has been given here on this. And there was no need for you to not be gracious whether or not you agreed with it.

Have you looked to see if there is anything out there that deals with the arthritis issues you are having in terms of driving? Maybe something to limber your fingers, or to make reins easier to hold onto. The reins recommended may do the trick, and also wonder if the area where you normally hold could be made slightly more "tacky" so as to afford a better grip?

Are there any exercises that might help with the mobility of your fingers and hands?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> Wow...$195?! Wouldn't be easier just to learn to hold the lines right and correct instead of paying so much for something?


A friend of mine who does CDE's just paid 1,000.00 for a new set of reins. Not a cheap sport!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've only driven a couple times, so please don't head this advice if it is at all dangerous... What about using a light string to attach your reins to a beltloop? One that would for sure snap under and stress?
You've been given other options too, and I hope you pursue all and find the safest one to use.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

T.C. maybe try wearing the gloves, with the little bumps on the palm side? That might prevent an accidental drop. I use those when my hands are achey or trying to sieze up. I like the idea of limbering up the hands, also. Use it or lose it concept? Good luck. I like your rig! Very nice.


----------



## Raven12 (Apr 18, 2012)

*dropping a line*

as a very new driver- this is my worst fear-hasn't happened, and hopefully never will! Finger loops sound great, but can we use stickum on the lines as well? just to make them tacky? like the enlish riders do on their breechs.(sp)
my leather gloves and leather reins sometimes make the lines very slippery-especially when I drive in the rain, so a product like stickum would be useful imo. Thanks :?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Raven, I got the lines with the pinky loop, I love them, just like a little security blanket. I thought about taking my old lines to a saddle shop and having them add a pinky loop to them, but I bought a harness on ebay and the lines that came with had a pinky loop. Try a loop and I think you might be happy.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I drive my horses with my old harness racing lines they have the hand holds for when my guys really take hold of the bit. I need all the help with them when they get to moving. 

TRR


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been in the unfortunate circumstance of having lost a team because both reins fell - they were wrapped around one of the board on the sleigh and while I thought they were in easy reach while I was adjusting something on the team, when the team went to walk forward I grabbed them and they slipped right out of my hands... Thankfully the sleigh wasn't too badly damaged, and the only real harm in the end was a broken snap on one of the harnesses. 

So I can see where the - justifiable - fear comes from... that being said, I've learned now that no matter where I am either on or off of the sleigh/wagon that I can be holding the reins effectively. When I'm driving - I only drive for pleasure - one thing I'll do is buckle or tie the very end and loop the reins so that I'm between both and the reins are tied behind me... thus if I drop them they can't go too far.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I have had one situaion of a dropped line - and will never again drive withotu my reins attached to each other. 

I was working with a troubled teen trying to get her into horses any way I could. I had taken her out driving down the road a couple of times, she was 14, and as my horse was being an angle, I gave into the pleas to let her drive. I handed her the reins and within three minutes she has stepped him up to a trot, fine, and them promptly dropped one rein! 

Her first instinct was to pull on the rein she had - and promptly steered one wheel into the ditch - which really confused the horse. I could see him turn and look at us like we were NUTS for wanting one wheel in the ditch. 

Luckily, I just calmly said "WHOA" and he came to a nice stop within five feet and waited patiently while the kid jumped out and got the lost rein. I tied them together (that night fixing the broken buckle) and off we went with a bit of a rough start to get out of the ditch, but otherwise no worries. 

I know that without that "WHOA", there could have been a serious wreck and wont drive a horse that doesn't have one!


----------

